# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم خفايا وأسرار الموبيل ( Tricks ) حصري :  حصريا  معايرة إعادة  بطارية لتعديلات المصنع

## Sma_Inka

ممكن عنوان الموضوع غريب بس دي حقيقة بعض الملرات البطارية بتكون شغالة و مش فيها لا عطل ولا تحتاج تتغير 
تستعمل معايرة البطارية لإعادة الحسابات / إحصاءات / خوارزمية للاستخدام البطارية في نظام أندرويد
تسمح لك هذه الطريقة باستعادة الإستقلالية (autonomie) اي أن البطارية قد تعود للإشتغال كما كانت يوم أشتريت الهاتف  الطريقة اليدوية  المرجو اتباع الإرشادات تماما،كما في الترتيب معين لضمان نجاح الطريقة :
1-أوصل الهاتف بالشاحن و يكون الهاتف شغال و انتظر  حتى يتم شحن البطارية بالكامل (100٪، و LED يكون أخضر)
2- افصل الشاحن و أطفئ الهاتف
3-أعد ربط الهاتف بالشاحن و أتركه منطفأ حتى يتم شحن البطارية بالكامل (100٪، و LED يكون أخضر)
4-أفصل الشاحن و شغل الهاتف 
5- استنى لحد مايكمل الهاتف التشغيل يعني حتى يظبط نفسه و يكتمل التشغيل تماما
6-لما يشتغل الهاتف أطفيه ثاني و اربطه بالشاحن 
7- استنى لحد ما يتشحن الهاتف وهو مطفأ
8- هاتفك الأن مظبوط عالأخر و بطاريته مظبوطة 
 ممكن تشتغل بيه عادي لما يوصل ل 15٪ أبقى أشحنو و متستعملوش و هو مربوط بالشاحن أحسن

----------


## salihmob

غريبه حاجرب واقولك

----------

